# "تعلم كيف تكتب على لوحة المفاتيح (اختصارات الكيبورد)



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2011)

*"ســــــــــــــــــــلام المسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح"*



*النتيجة الاختصار 
تحديد كامل المستند CTRL + A 
الكتابة بخط عريض CTRL + B 
نسخ CTRL + C 
شاشة تنسيق الخط CTRL + D 
توسيط الكتابة CTRL + E 
بحث CTRL + F 
الانتقال إلي بين الصفحات CTRL + G 
استبدال CTRL + H 
إمالة الكتابة CTRL + I 
ضبط الكتابة CTRL + J 
الكتابة جهة اليسار CTRL + L 
تحريك النص إلى اليمين CTRL + M 
صفحة جديدة / فتح ملف جديد CTRL + N 
فتح ملف موجود CTRL + O 
طباعة CTRL + P 
الكتابة جهة اليمين CTRL + R 
حفظ الملف CTRL + S 
وضع خط تحت الكتابة CTRL + U 
لصق CTRL + V 
إغلاق برنامج WORD CTRL + W 
قص CTRL + X 
تكرار. تقدم CTRL + Y 
تراجع عن الكتابة CTRL + Z 
تصغير النص المحدد حرف ج + CTRL 
تكبير النص المحدد حرف د + CTRL 
للتنقل إلى الأمام بين الإطارات Ctrl + TAB 
نفس عملية النسخ وهي تنسخ الكائن المحدد Ctrl + Insert 
للتنقل بين النوافذ المفتوحة ALT + TAB 
للإنتقال للصفحة السابقة ( زر للخلف ) السهم الأيمن +Alt 
للإنتقال للصفحة التالية ( زر للأمام ) السهم الأيسر + Alt 
لنقل المؤشر إلىشريط العنوان Alt + D 
أمر يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ المفتوحة Alt+F4 
سيتم عرض قائمة خاصة بالتحكم في النافذة المفتوحة مثل تصغير , تحريك أو إغلاق وغير ذلك من أوامر Alt + Space 
يقوم بعرض خصائص العنصر الذي قمت بتحديده Alt + ENTER 
يمكنك التنقل من نافذة إلى أخرى Alt + Esc 
يحول الكتابة من عربي إلى إنجليزي يسار SHIFT+ Alt 
يحول الكتابة من إنجليزي إلى عربي يمين SHIFT+ Alt 
أمر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد F2 
ابحث عن ملف معين عن طريق هذا الأمر F3 
لعرض عناوين الإنترنت التي كتبتها في شريط العناوين F4 
لتحديث محتويات الصفحة F5 
للتحويل من عرض داخل إطار إلي ملء الشاشة F11 
للذهاب للرابطة المختارة ENTER 
لإيقاف تحميل وفتح الصفحة ESC 
للإنتقال إلى بداية الصفحة HOME 
للإنتقال إلى نهاية الصفحة END 
للإنتقال إلى أعلى الصفحة بسرعة عالية Page Up 
للإنتقال إلى أسفل الصفحة بسرعة عالية Page Down 
تصفح الموقع بكل سهوله Space 
طريقه سهله للرجوع للصفحه السابقة Backspace 
طريقه سريعه للحذف Delete 
للتنقل بين الروابط في الصفحة وصندوق العنوان TAB 
للتنقل بإتجاه الخلف أي عكس التنقل SHIFT + TAB 
يحدد لك النص من أوله إلى آخره SHIFT + END 
يحدد لك النص من آخره إلى أوله SHIFT + Home 
لصق الكائن المنسوخ SHIFT + Insert 
لعرض قائمة الإختصارات لصفحة أو لرابط معين SHIFT + F10 
لتحديد النص المراد تحديده السهم يمين/ يسار + SHIFT 
لنقل الكتابة إلي اليمين يمين Ctrl+ SHIFT 
لنقل الكتابة إلي اليسار يسار Ctrl + SHIFT 
للتوجه لأعلى الصفحة بسرعة عادية السهم للأعلي 
للتوجه لأسفل الصفحة بسرعة عادية السهم للأسفل 
يصغر كل النوافذ الموجوده ويظهر لك سطح المكتب واذا ضغطته مره ثانيه يرجع لك النوافذ مثل ماكانت زر الويندوز + D 
يأخذك لمستكشف ويندوز زر الويندوز + E 
يظهر لك نافذة البحث عن ملفات زر الويندوز + F 
يصغر كل النوافذ الموجوده ويظهر لك سطح المكتب زر الويندوز + M 
استعراض خانة تشغيل زر الويندوز + R 
يأخذك للتعليمات زر الويندوز + F1 
للتنقل عبر النوافذ زر الويندوز + TAB 
يعرض خواص النظام زر الويندوز + BREAK 
البحث عن مربعات حوار للكمبيوتر زر الويندوز +F + CTRL 
لاظهار قائمة ابدأ زر الويندوز 
يظهر لك ادوات التحرير زر الويندوز مع الزر الذي يشبه القائمه 
رموز للحركات مثل الشدة والتنوين والفتحة والكسرة وغيرها 
الشدة حرف ذ + SHIFT 
الفتحة حرف ض + SHIFT 
تنوين الفتحة حرف ص + SHIFT 
الضمة حرف ت + SHIFT 
الضمتين حرف ق + SHIFT 
الكسرة حرف ش + SHIFT 
الكسرتين حرف س + SHIFT 
السكون حرف ء + SHIFT*​ 
*سلام المسيح .
​*


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع القيم​


----------



## نونوس14 (31 مايو 2011)

*رائع جدا*
*بنحتاجهم كتير*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو*


----------



## بايبل333 (31 مايو 2011)

*اترك الماوس وتعلم جميع اختصارات الكيبورد 

اتمنى انها تفيدكوا 




Shift + E : الضمة
Shift + X : السكون
Shift + Q : الفتحة
Shift + A : الكسرة
ذ + Shift : الشدة
Shift + Z : المدة
Shift + W : تنوين فتح
Shift + S : تنوين كسرة
Shift + R : تنوين ضم
Shift + T : لإ
Shift + G : لأ
Shift + Y : إ
Shift + H : أ
Shift + N : آ
Shift + B : لآ
Shift + V : {
Shift + C : }
Shift + F : ]
Shift + D : [
Shift + J : تمديد الحرف
Ctrl + C : نسخ
Ctrl + X : قص
Ctrl + V : لصق
Ctrl + Z : تراجع
Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف
Shift + U : فاصلة مع***ة
Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام
Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة
Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين )
Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار )
Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة
Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف
Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة
Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة
Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف
Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف
Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر
Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة
= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة
F4 : تكرار أخر عملية
Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية
Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية
Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين
Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي
F12 : حفظ بأسم
Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف
Ctrl + Home : أول المستند
Ctrl + End : أخر المستند
Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق
Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص
Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف
Ctrl + N : ملف جديد
Ctrl + H : استبدال
Ctrl + I : خط مائل
Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند
Ctrl + P : طباعة
Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة
د + Ctrl : تكبير النص
ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص
Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق
Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات
[ + Alt : قائمة جدول
] + Alt : قائمة أدوات
Alt + U : قائمة عرض
Alt + P : قائمة تحرير
Alt + L : قائمة ملف
“ + Alt : قائمة إطار
Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص
Ctrl + F : بحث
Ctrl + B : خط أسود
Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط
Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط
Ctrl + D : خط
Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital
Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital
Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص
Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني
Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ®
Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™
Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة ©
Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة
Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات
Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام
Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل
Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين
Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر
Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص
Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة
Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف
= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص
F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي
F9 : تدقيق حقول
F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ
F1 : تعليمات
F5 : الانتقال إلى
F7 : تدقيق إملائي
F8 : تعليم منطقة

ctrl+a
يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنصاو الكائن

ctrl+c
يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده

ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ
ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة

ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جذا يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته
ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج النتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة
ctrl+o يمكنك فنح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر
ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة
ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة
ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة
ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر
ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به
ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار
ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين
alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ
alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة
alt+tab امر مفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار الفاذة المطلوبة
alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العلابي الى انجليزي
alt+shift اليمين يحول الكتابة من انجليزي الى عربي
f2 امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد 


الازار والوظيفه 




CTRL + A

تحديد كامل المستند

CTRL + B
الكتابة بخط غامق

CTRL + C
نسخ

CTRL + D
شاشة تنسيق الخط

CTRL + E
توسيط الكتابة

CTRL + F
بحث

CTRL + G
الانتقال إلي بين الصفحات

CTRL + H
استبدال

CTRL + I
إمالة الكتابة

CTRL + J
ضبط الكتابة

CTRL + L
الكتابة جهة اليسار

CTRL + M
تحريك النص إلى اليمين

CTRL + N
صفحة جديدة / فتح ملف جديد

CTRL + O
فتح ملف موجود

CTRL + P
طباعة

CTRL + R
الكتابة جهة اليمين

CTRL + S
حفظ الملف

CTRL + U
وضع خط تحت الكتابة

CTRL + V
لصق

CTRL + W
إغلاق برنامج WORD

CTRL + X
قص

CTRL + Y
تكرار. تقدم

CTRL + Z
تراجع عن الكتابة

حرف ج + CTRL
تصغير النص المحدد

حرف د + CTRL
تكبير النص المحدد

Ctrl + TAB
للتنقل إلي الأمام بين الإطارات

Ctrl + Insert
نفس عملية النسخ وهي تنسخ الكائن المحدد

ALT + TAB
للتنقل بين النوافذ المفتوحة

السهم الأيمن +Alt
للإنتقال للصفحة السابقة ( زر للخلف )

السهم الأيسر + Alt
للإنتقال للصفحة التالية ( زر للأمام )

Alt + D
لنقل المؤشر إلي شريط العنوان

Alt+F4
أمر يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ المفتوحة

Alt + Space
سيتم عرض قائمة خاصة بالتحكم في النافذة المفتوحة مثل تصغير , تحريك أو إغلاق وغير ذلك من أوامر

Alt + ENTER
يقوم بعرض خصائص العنصر الذي قمت بتحديده .

Alt + Esc
يمكنك التنقل من نافذة إلى أخرى

يسار SHIFT+ Alt
يحول الكتابة من عربي إلى إنجليزي

يمين SHIFT+ Alt
يحول الكتابة من إنجليزي إلى عربي

F2
أمر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد

F3
ابحث عن ملف معين عن طريق هذا الأمر

F4
لعرض عناوين الإنترنت التي كتبتها في شريط العناوين

F5
لتحديث محتويات الصفحة

F11
للتحويل من عرض داخل إطار إلي ملء الشاشة

ENTER
للذهاب للرابطة المختارة

ESC
لإيقاف تحميل وفتح الصفحة

HOME
للإنتقال إلي بداية الصفحة

END
للإنتقال إلي نهاية الصفحة

Page Up
للإنتقال إلي أعلي الصفحة بسرعة عالية

Page Down
للإنتقال إلي أسفل الصفحة بسرعة عالية

Space
تصفح الموقع بكل سهوله

Backspace
طريقه سهله للرجوع للصفحه السابقة

Delete
طريقه سريعه للحذف

TAB
للتنقل بين الروابط في الصفحة وصندوق العنوان

SHIFT + TAB
للتنقل بإتجاه الخلف أي عكس التنقل

SHIFT + END
يحدد لك النص من أوله إلى آخره

SHIFT + Home
يحدد لك النص من آخره إلى أوله

SHIFT + Insert
لصق الكائن المنسوخ

SHIFT + F10 
لعرض قائمة الإختصارات لصفحة أو لرابط معين

السهم يمين/ يسار + SHIFT
لتحديد النص المراد تحديده

يمين Ctrl+ SHIFT
لنقل الكتابة إلي اليمين

يسار Ctrl + SHIFT
لنقل الكتابة إلي اليسار

السهم للأعلي
للتوجه لأعلي الصفحة بسرعة عادية

السهم للأسفل
للتوجه لأسفل الصفحة بسرعة عادية

زر الويندوز + D
يصغر كل النوافذ الموجوده ويظهر لك سطح المكتب واذا ضغطته مره ثانيه يرجع لك النوافذ مثل ماكانت

زر الويندوز + E
يأخذك لمستكشف ويندوز

زر الويندوز + F
يظهر لك نافذة البحث عن ملفات

زر الويندوز + M
يصغر كل النوافذ الموجوده ويظهر لك سطح المكتب

زر الويندوز + R
استعراض خانة تشغيل

زر الويندوز + F1
يأخذك للتعليمات

زر الويندوز + TAB
للتنقل عبر النوافذ

زر الويندوز + BREAK
يعرض خواص النظام

زر الويندوز +F + CTRL
البحث عن مربعات حوار للكمبيوتر

زر الويندوز
لاظهار قائمة ابدأ

زر الويندوز مع الزر الذي يشبه القائمه
يظهر لك ادوات التحرير ، نسخ ، قص ، لصق ، تراجع ، اختيار الكل

وهذى رموز للحركات مثل الشدة والتنوين وغيرها

حرف ذ + SHIFT
الشدة

حرف ض + SHIFT
الفتحة

حرف ص SHIFT +
تنوين الفتحة

حرف ت + SHIFT
الضمة

حرف ق + SHIFT
الضمتين

حرف ش + SHIFT
الكسرة

حرف س + SHIFT
الكسرتين

حرف ء + SHIFT
السكون*


----------

